#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  （轉）有著宇宙般左眼的異色瞳豹！

## 弦月

我覺得牠的眼睛超美的，一整個很神祕的美呀～
雖然說，我不確定這張圖是不是合成的啦......
可是，這個樣子真的超－－美的，真的！

不過，希望這不影響牠的健康～

註：
這張圖是上弦月從ＦＢ找到的，一個叫作玄幻之城的粉絲專頁，如果有疑慮，我會在第一時間刪除的
連結點這裡

----------

